# MB-550 Closed Jaw or Offset and why?



## JKnieper

Hello GON trappers.  

I am trying to decide between closed jaw and offset on the MB-550.  Can someone share with me why I should get one or the other.  It seems like most folks suggest going with the offset.  Is that to keep damage to a minimum?  I'm targeting yotes, everything else will be released.

Thanks for the help and good trapping.


----------



## Barehunter

Definitely offset.  If you were going for coons you MIGHT wanna go closed jaw, but for yotes offset is the way to go.  Yes...reason is keeping damage to a minimum.


----------



## JKnieper

Barehunter said:


> Definitely offset.  If you were going for coons you MIGHT wanna go closed jaw, but for yotes offset is the way to go.  Yes...reason is keeping damage to a minimum.



Thanks Bare.  I wish you success with the class tomorrow.  I hope you guys have one in the spring as I would like to attend.


----------



## Barehunter

JKnieper said:


> Thanks Bare.  I wish you success with the class tomorrow.  I hope you guys have one in the spring as I would like to attend.



Thanks!  Just to clarify it is Dec. 17 not tomorrow, hopefully we will be able to do a spring class as well.


----------



## joshsanders

You will have far less damage if you choose a closed jaw 550. No ifs ands or buts.


----------



## Barehunter

joshsanders said:


> You will have far less damage if you choose a closed jaw 550. No ifs ands or buts.



Looks like we have a different opinion!  I'm open to discussion...curious what your reason is.  I'll readily tell you that I have NO experience with the closed jaw 550 but in a couple years of using the offsets I haven't seen any damage to speak of so I don't think I would have seen "far less damage" had I been using closed jaw.  Anyway, from the looks of your number of traps I'm sure you have a lot more catches under your belt than I have so I "ain't arguing" just curious what you think causes the increased damage that you see with offsets.


----------



## joshsanders

I have never used regular jaw 550s either but a closed jaw trap in general as long as it is laminated with no sharp edges. I've had offset 550's and mostly offset Bridgers and have had way more foot damage than friends using regular jaws. With a 550 you don't need anymore than two swivels two links of chain and a shock spring. I think a closed jaw holds tighter and doesn't let the foot move as much, causing holes to be rubbed on the toe bones. Some hard fighting coyotes will cut their foot no matter what trap you use.


----------



## Barehunter

Thanks josh.  I'm always open to another opinion.  Whether offset or closed I think it is hard to beat the cast jaw design or at least well laminated and as you say smooth edges.  We've come along way from the traps I used as a kid!


----------



## bull0ne

Make/model, trap size and leg diameter of the trapped animal the same........offset jawed traps hold a bit tighter due to the high position of the spring levers when the trap is in the caught position on the animal's leg.

No matter what style you use, laminated jaw contact areas and short chains that prevent lunges across the trap circle are the ticket to reducing damage.


----------



## buckdog1

I have caught a few hundred coyotes and here is what i have concluded. Yes any trap can cut a foot but i believe it has alot to do with the weight of the trap and what time of the day you check. I found that if i check traps at least an hour before daylight, i had way less damage, than if i checked after daylight. Simple fact coyotes fight the trap more after the sun comes up. As far as the 550s, i dont care for the offsets. I tried a couple of dozen when they first came out and i swear i got cuts on every coyote i caught but i hear they changed angle on the newer ones and dont cut as bad. I do have a friend that is using them now but still has small cuts on about 8 out of 10 he catches. My favorite coyote trap for the live market is a 13/4 northwoods and it doesnt matter if its an offset or regular jaw, i laminate inside and out, baseplate, triple swivel and short chain them all. I believe the less a coyote can move in the trap, the less damage will occur. I also add new #2 coilsprings and that way there is no 4 coiling needed. I can tell you and i have had the buyers tell me that i have less damage to any of my coyotes than most people that live trap. All this being said, if i were to want to use a 550 i would go with the closed jaw. Just my opinion.


----------

